# Londons Hidden Gems



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Sonic from Padova said:


> sorry, how many metres is?


74 meters


----------



## Peyre (Nov 22, 2003)

It looks like an Owl. Masonic Symbology me thinks 

Lovely building though. Gorgeous


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

eddyk said:


> I forgot


Looks like the pagoda in Kew Gardens.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Little Venice


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

eddyk said:


> 74 meters


thanks!


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Amazing pictures of London!


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

*St Bartholomew-the-Great*

Tucked away in a quiet corner of the City is the oldest church in London, dating back to *1123*. It's one of
the few churches to have survived both the Great Fire of 1666, and the bombings of World War II.
This church was featured in the film _Four Weddings and a Funeral_ and some scenes of _Shakespeare in Love_.


----------



## Don Pacho (Oct 26, 2004)

_*Palm House at Kew Gardens*_


Designed by Decimus Burton in the 1840s, this recently restored jewel of Victorian engineering offers a warm winter refuge.
































































 


Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

To me, Leadenhall Market is quite beautifully preserved.


----------



## Don Pacho (Oct 26, 2004)

_*Hampton Court*_


Cardinal Wolsey, powerful Archbishop of York to Henry VIII, began building Hampton Court in 1514. Originally it was not a royal palace but was intended as Wolsey’s riverside country residence.
Later, in 1525, in the hope of retaining royal favor, Wolsey offered it to the king. After the royal takeover, Hampton Court was twice rebuilt and extended, first by Henry himself and then, in the 1690s, by William and Mary, who employed Christopher Wren as architect.





































 


Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Anymore hidden gems?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

wow, what a blast from the past. And yes, there's ALOT more, so many to chose from. There are over 40,000 protected buildings in the city.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Don Pacho said:


> _*Syon House*_
> 
> 
> The Earls and Dukes of Northumberland have lived here for 400 years – it is the only large mansion in the London area still in its hereditary ownership. The outbuildings accommodate a museum of 120 historic cars, a butterfly house, an art center, a garden center, a National Trust gift shop and two restaurants. The house itself remains the star exhibit, with lavish interiors by Robert Adam. Some rooms have Spitalfields silk wall-hangings, and include many fine pictures. The gardens include a rosarium and a spectacular conservatory built in 1830.
> ...


wow!


----------



## dsohfan (Jun 4, 2011)

as i love greenhouses , i can say this one is very beautiful and it would be such a nice place to live near .
we don't see such amazing building like this anymore ....


----------

